# 98960 Vs G0108



## shruthi (Oct 1, 2011)

Can the physician bill 98960 (Education and training for patient self management) and 
G0108 (diabetes outpatient self management training services) together for same date of service. As per my knowledge G0108 is for MCR ins and 98960 is for commercial insurance.

Any guidelines regarding this will be very helpful.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2011)

98960 is for nonphysician personnel if you read the instructions in the CPT book.  It canot be used for your physician or NP or PAs.


----------

